# Dog still suckling and kneading



## Lab4477

Hi All! My 1 year 8 month old golden is still suckling and kneading any blanket, towel, etc anything she can find. She does it quite often, always when resting. It's precious, but I thought she would outgrow it. The older she gets, the bigger the amount is that she stuffs into her mouth. It's quite funny. Anybody else have a pup that does this?


----------



## My Big Kahuna

It looks like the equivalent of a human with a pacifier haha TOO CUTE!


----------



## goldhaven

I have only seen this before in dogs and cats that were removed from their moms earlier than 6 weeks. How old was he when you got him?


----------



## attagirl

I think it's adorable and I'd take a picture every day of her doing it!


----------



## mooselips

So sweet.......

Maybe it's a comfort measure for her.
Makes her feel secure........


----------



## mrmooseman

I never knew dogs did that. I just learned something new haha. My cat use to do it all the time. Too cute!


----------



## Lab4477

Ha! I do take soooo many pictures of her doing it!! My husband gets tired of me saying, "look at her now, look how cute she is". We didn't get her until she was 3 months old, however, there was one short term owner between us and the breeder and she said she didn't get her until she was 9 weeks old. Whether that's true or not I don't know. She could just be a big baby!


----------



## momtoMax

Max does this with stuffies and blankets. A few other dogs on the forum do this as well. It is super cute. He has a large amount of stuffies upstairs and downstairs. He will grab one downstairs when he's ready for a nap. He will pick one out every night before jumping on the bed to go to sleep. It is the most adorable thing, isn't it?

As for the 6 week thing - We got Max at 8 weeks. I think a lot of it is that goldens are mouthy dogs and it's a comfort thing for a lot of them.










He sucks on balls too!


----------



## toliva

One of my dad's boston terriers does the same thing! He's always done it and he is now about 7 years old


----------



## aerolor

In quiet moments my flatcoated retriever always used to lay with his head on my lap rythmically sucking on my forearm. He would get as much of my arm in his mouth as he could. He always did it from being a pup when we were relaxing and I am sure it is a comfort thing with some dogs. He took comfort from this when when he was dying (he developed osteosarcoma at 9 years and must have had considerable pain towards the end). It was the most touching demonstration of a need to be close and safe that I have ever experienced from a dog and I felt privileged that he chose to be with me like this during his last days.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy does it with his own back foot.


----------



## elly

Ohhhh its sooo cute, My Cracker used to do the same thing and we loved it. She did it all her life, thanks for the memory


----------



## Wendy427

awww my Bichon used to do this with his teddy bear, and always before he went to sleep. Soooo cute!


----------



## baumgartml16

Koda has a racoon with a nose that sticks out that she does this too. I definitely think it is a comfort thing. I was afraid she would outgrow it too but she is a year now and still does it every morning when she wakes up and every night when she goes to bed. I absolutely love it and I know that will be one thing that will always be hers! We will always remember her sucking time!


----------



## Willow52

Hank does that with flannel blankets.


----------



## Noey

His name is Noah and he sucks his bear and pillows.


----------



## nolefan

I love this thread... my first golden, Baxter, used to do this (I got him at 8 weeks) with his stuffed animals. Same thing, it was a self-soothing thing and it was really wonderful to be able to give him a 'moose' and have him go lay down and be calm with it. Of course on the flip side, they would get soaking wet and there was nothing worse than to accidentally step on a wet moose - bleck!

Mom to Max, I especially love your photos of Max, same coloring as my Baxter. The first photo could come from my collection... miss my boy so much.


----------



## Zazoo

Zane does it in his sleep.. Haven't seen him do it to a toy or blanket though.. Your big baby is just too cute..


----------



## K9-Design

Oh yes my friend. We call this LOVIN ON A BEEBEE
don't ask
Fisher just turned nine and still does this e-v-e-r-y-d-a-y
Slater didn't start until after he was 2 years old then....guess what...beebee lovins


----------



## azzure

My Gus does the same thing; he often falls asleep with his front paws wrapped around a teddy bear while holding it gently in his mouth. He will "knead" the bear with his paws as well. We got him when he was 6 1/2 weeks old; maybe that is the cause. Awfully cute, though.


----------

